# Volkl Tigershark 10 Foot or Blizzard G-Force



## ELitt (Mar 2, 2010)

I am seriously looking at either of these skis....Tigershark 10 Foot or the Blizzard G-Force Supersonic IQ.  I'm 5'10", 170 lbs, and ski in PA and VT.  A trip out west every few years.  I don't really go off-piste.  Pretty much stay in the groomers, but I ski fast and relatively aggressively.  Occasional bumps are necessary.

I'm looking for a sidecut in the 14-15 range, with about 70-75mm underfoot.  I was looking at the Nordica Hot Rod Nitrous also (but now thinking it may be a little wide for the type of skiing I do).

I read an earlier post from a few weeks ago about one who got the 10 foot, he seemed to really enjoy them.  Anyone else with experiences with either of these two (or three) skis?  Are there any other recommendations?

Thanks for your input...

Erik


----------



## SkaPig (Mar 2, 2010)

I just got a set of 07/08 Tigershark 10 foot 161cm w/o the powerswitch.  I think they are the same as the 09/10 model.  I'm 5'8", 150#, so 161cm is spot on for me.  I've used them for three nights and one day of skiing.

I mostly ski nights, and my preference is hard prepared slopes that are borderline icy.  The Tigershark 10s are awesome for these conditions!  I am amazed that the right skis can make that much of a difference.  I have become a much faster skier with the Tigersharks as they really perform their best with speed... skiing slow is a bit of a chore...

Last Friday I used them at Gunstock in variable conditions... icy groom at elevation, and soft, spring style slush at the base... near the summit was a stretch of icy, balled-up death cookies that would have terrified me with my old skis... the Tigersharks handled so well I didn't even have to think about it.  The slush near the bottom should have been a weakness, but the Tigersharks were MUCH better than my old K2s, probably due to their width.

I haven't had a chance to use the skis in bumps, but I suspect they would not be a good choice... they really need to be at higher speeds to be appreciated.

I don't have experience with any other ski models from the last 5 years, so take it for what it's worth...

I bought mine from alpinesportinggoods.com for a crazy price.  They appear to be out of the 10 foot, but still list the 12 foot model.

Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## ELitt (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the feedback.  Glad to hear you enjoy them.  I've heard the Tigersharks like speed.  That's good, b/c I do too...although when skiing with my smaller kids the speed slows down quite a bit.  I haven't decided one way or the other yet.  I'll probably get whichever I can get a better deal on as the two skis seem pretty similar.  I've found both of them on-line, but I was hoping to find them at a better price.  I'm looking at 175 for the Volkl or 174 for the Blizzard.  At 5'10" and about 170 I was thinking that's the right size.

Ideally I would demo, but in my area of south-eastern PA that's pretty difficult...especially this time of year.

Thanks again, Ska.

E


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Mar 3, 2010)

*the VOLKLS*

....amazing edgecontrol...WAY better than my past three pairs o' Volkls..replacing my 1.5 yr old Allstars w/ Tigersharks..


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 3, 2010)

I've ridden both and they ski very similar to each other, have similar construction and binding systems so basically either one you chose is going to fun to ride! 

A little different from the G-force but I've been riding on the Blizzard Magnum 8.1's this year and really loving em'. Watch out for Blizzard as they are really making some kick *ss skis the last few years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the 08-09 Volkl Tigershark 12 foot PS model and love them.  They are wider than the 09-10 models (which now come in a 9 or 11 foot model).  Excellent edge control, excellent on groomers, really stiff, very nice ride.  The top powerswitch mode I find works best on perfectly groomed terrain.  The "cruise" setting does well in most everything else.  Quick to turn and very fun.


----------

